# Longines HydroConquest Chronographe



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue sur ma *Longines HydroConquest Chronographe Automatique*, véritable plongeuse au design sportif


----------

